# Πώς απειλήθηκε η Ελλάδα με εμφύλιο το 1978;



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

Το βικιάρθρο για τον Γιάνη Βαρουφάκη αναφέρει: «*In 1978, due to the threat of a civil war in Greece*, Varoufakis's parents sent him to England to study, where he enrolled at the University of Essex.» Επειδή ήμουν δέκα ετών τότε και μπορεί να μην θυμάμαι καλά, πώς ακριβώς απειληθήκαμε με εμφύλιο το 1978;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2015)

Έτσι εξηγούνται πολλά. Ο Γιάνης προφανώς γεννήθηκε και μεγάλωσε στον Αντίχθονα και βρέθηκε ανάμεσά μας πέφτοντας σε κάποια συμπαντική ασυνέχεια.


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2015)

Επειδή εγώ το 1978 ήμουν πολύ μεγάλο παιδί, σας λέω ότι δεν θυμάμαι καμιά απειλή εμφυλίου.


----------



## Marinos (May 25, 2015)

Η (αυτοβιογραφική) πηγή:
When the time came to decide on my post-secondary education, around 1976, the prospect of another dictatorship had not been erased. Given that students were the first and foremost targets of the military and paramilitary forces, my parents determined that it was too risky for me to stay on in Greece and attend University there. So, off I went, in 1978, to study in Britain.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

Το 1978 είχαμε τις βομβιστικές επιθέσεις στους κινηματογράφους Έλλη & Ρεξ. Αλλά η δραματοποίηση της τότε κατάστασης, και μάλιστα σε επίπεδο εμφυλίου (!), μου φαίνεται υπερβολικά υπερβολική.


----------



## Marinos (May 25, 2015)

Ζαζ, μια και σε βρήκα, έχεις ένα σωρό απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση για αραβικό ετυμολογικό λεξικό :)


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Ζαζ, μια και σε βρήκα, έχεις ένα σωρό απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση για αραβικό ετυμολογικό λεξικό :)


Μαρίνε, μια που το ανέφερες, την ώρα που εσύ ανεβάζεις τις (εξαιρετικά χρήσιμες κι ενδιαφέρουσες) απαντήσεις σου στο εν λόγω νήμα, εγώ συνεχίζω να συνθέτω μετ' εμποδίων το μεγαπόστ της δικής μου απάντησης. Ελπίζω να το τελειώσω σήμερα. Εύχομαι να έχω την κατανόησή σου! :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2015)

Να προσθέσω ότι το 1978 πήγα να διδάξω στο σχολείο από το οποίο μόλις είχε αποφοιτήσει ο «Γιάνης»* και δεν υπήρχε ούτε υποψία κινδύνου εμφυλίου στο Παλιό Ψυχικό όπου στεγάζεται το σχολείο του.


*Συγγνώμη, μόνο σε εισαγωγικά μπορώ να βάλω το ανορθόγραφο όνομά του. Δηλαδή, αν τώρα μάς προκύψει ένας Διμίτρις και ένας Γιόργος και ένας Βαγκέλις, θα τα δεχτούμε επειδή έτσι θέλει ο κάτοχός τους;


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> *Συγγνώμη, μόνο σε εισαγωγικά μπορώ να βάλω το ανορθόγραφο όνομά του. Δηλαδή, αν τώρα μάς προκύψει ένας Διμίτρις και ένας Γιόργος και ένας Βαγκέλις, θα τα δεχτούμε επειδή έτσι θέλει ο κάτοχός τους;


Κανονικά, ναι κτγμ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Κανονικά, ναι κτγμ.


Δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένη ορθογραφία στα κύρια ονόματα; Δηλαδή ο Ιωάννης που υπάρχει στα λεξικά υπόκειται στα γούστα του κάθε Ιωάννη, Ιοάννι, Ιοάνι, Ηοάνη;


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένη ορθογραφία στα κύρια ονόματα;


Υπάρχει, αλλά προηγείται ιεραρχικά το δικαίωμα (ορθογραφικού) αυτοπροσδιορισμού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένη ορθογραφία στα κύρια ονόματα;



Ούτε ο καμένος γράφεται με δύο μμ όπως γράφεται το επώνυμο του ΥπΕθΑ.


----------



## Marinos (May 25, 2015)

Στη βικισυζήτηση δεν μοιάζει να υπάρχει αντίρρηση όσον αφορά το εγκυκλοπαιδικό του πράγματος (λογικό, αφού π.χ. ακολουθούν τον ίδιο κανόνα με τους διάφορους Jon, Steven/Stephen κλπ. -- ή κάνω λάθος;). 

Όσον αφορά τον περίφημο κίνδυνο του 1976 (αυτή τη χρονολογία δίνει ο ίδιος), είναι κτγμ δείγμα κλασικής μεγαλοαστικής απόστασης από την πραγματικότητα --ή, αν προτιμάτε, ναρκισσιστικής δικαιολόγησης μιας απόφασης άλλου τύπου. Παρόλο που πράγματι, απ' όσο ξέρω, υπήρχε ο λόγος περί σταγονιδίων, οι μπόμπες που αναφέρει ο Ζαζ (τοποθετημένες από γνωστούς μας) κλπ., για να μην αναφέρω τους νεκρούς σε διαδηλώσεις.

εδιτ: ναρκισσιστικά διορθώνω το «ναρκισσιστικής» που είχα γράψει με ένα σσίγμα.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2015)

Αλεξάνδρα, έχουμε πει ότι υπάρχει γλωσσολογική βάση για την επιλογή του Βαρουφάκη:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15696-Γιάνης-όπως-κάπα


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

Marinos said:


> --ή, αν προτιμάτε, ναρκισσιστικής δικαιολόγησης μιας απόφασης άλλου τύπου.


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2015)

Η ερώτησή μου παραμένει, όμως: Αν δεν υπήρχε γλωσσολογική βάση, πάλι θα δεχόμασταν τη διαφορετική ορθογραφία;


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

Εγώ απάντησα ήδη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2015)

Υπάρχει π.χ. η σκηνοθέτρια Ηωάννα Σπανού.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Όσον αφορά τον περίφημο κίνδυνο του 1976 (αυτή τη χρονολογία δίνει ο ίδιος), είναι κτγμ δείγμα κλασικής μεγαλοαστικής απόστασης από την πραγματικότητα --ή, αν προτιμάτε, ναρκισσιστικής δικαιολόγησης μιας απόφασης άλλου τύπου.



Εδώ μου θύμησες κάτι φίλους μου με περιουσία στην Ελλάδα, μικτή οικογένεια, οι οποίοι δεν έχουν δηλώσει το γιό τους στο ληξιαρχείο γιατί φοβούνται λέει ότι όταν (όχι αν) γίνει πόλεμος Ελλάδας- Τουρκίας και γίνει επιστράτευση, θα στείλει στο μέτωπο η Ελλάδα το γιό τους, με ποιόν τρόπο δεν ξέρω, και δεν ξέρω τί θα τον κάνει η Ελλάδα τον μισό Έλληνα, που δεν μιλάει Ελληνικά και που ως απόδημος εξαιρείται από τη στράτευση.

Δεν ξέρω τί σημαίνει ναρκισσιστική αιτιολόγηση. Εννοείς ότι δεν είχε ελπίδες να μπει στο πανεπιστήμιο με τις πανελλήνιες και τον έστειλαν έξω για σπουδές και λέει το άλλο για δικαιολογία;


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Η ερώτησή μου παραμένει, όμως: Αν δεν υπήρχε γλωσσολογική βάση, πάλι θα δεχόμασταν τη διαφορετική ορθογραφία;



Νομίζω ότι αυτό το «δέχομαι» έχει να κάνει με το πού γράφεις το όνομα, σε χώρο όπου ασκείς δικά σου δικαιώματα ή σε χώρο όπου πρέπει να σεβαστείς τα δικαιώματα του άλλου. Μπορεί να λέμε ότι θα γράφουμε «Άδωνης» και όχι «Άδωνις» που θέλει ο Γεωργιάδης. Ξέρουμε άλλωστε πόσο έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί το «Χατζιδάκις» που ήθελε ο Μάνος. Σίγουρα όμως, αν είσαι εκδότης βιβλίου ή εταιρεία δίσκων, θα εκδώσεις το βιβλίο ή τον δίσκο με το όνομα που θέλει ο δημιουργός.


----------



## Marinos (May 25, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εδώ μου θύμησες κάτι φίλους μου με περιουσία στην Ελλάδα, μικτή οικογένεια, οι οποίοι δεν έχουν δηλώσει το γιό τους στο ληξιαρχείο γιατι φοβούνται λέει ότι όταν (όχι αν) γίνει πόλεμος Ελλάδας- Τουρκίας και γίνει επιστράτευση, θα στείλει στο μέτωπο η Ελλάδα το γιό τους, με ποιόν τρόπο δεν ξέρω, και δεν ξέρω τί θα τον κάνει η Ελλάδα τον μισό Έλληνα, που δεν μιλάει Ελληνικά και που ως απόδημος εξαιρείται από τη στράτευση.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τί σημαίνει ναρκισσιστική αιτιολόγιση. Εννοείς ότι δεν είχε ελπίδες να μπει στο πανεπιστημιο με τις πανελλήνιες και τον εστειλαν έξω για σπουδές και λέει το άλλο για δικαιολογία;



Ή, πιο απλά, αυτούς που ακύρωναν ταξίδια στην Ελλάδα τον Δεκέμβρη του '08.
Ναρκισσιστική εννοώ, ότι τον έστειλαν στο καλό πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού αλλά δεν ήταν πολύ σικ να το παραδεχτούν (τότε ή τώρα, δεν ξέρω).


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Ή, πιο απλά, αυτούς που ακύρωναν ταξίδια στην Ελλάδα τον Δεκέμβρη του '08.
> Ναρκισσιστική εννοώ, ότι τον έστειλαν στο καλό πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού αλλά δεν ήταν πολύ σικ να το παραδεχτούν (τότε ή τώρα, δεν ξέρω).



OK. Aν και για το πόσο καλό ήταν το συγκεκριμένο πανεπιστήμιο μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε.


----------



## Earion (May 25, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει π.χ. η σκηνοθέτρια Ηωάννα Σπανού.



1. Υπάρχει και η Υρώ Μανέ. (Που, όπως βλέπω, στη γενική κάνει της Υρώ Μανέ :woot:)



2. Επί του θέματος. Αφού δεν το λέει ξεκάθαρα κανείς, να το πω εγώ: για να γλυτώσει το στρατό έφυγε ο Γιάνης στο εξωτερικό. Για να πάρει διδακτορικό σε ξένο πανεπιστήμιο και να επωφεληθεί από ευνοϊκές διατάξεις της στρατολογικής νομοθεσίας που επέτρεπαν τότε (ισχύει και σήμερα; δεν το ξέρω) σε «νέους επιστήμονες» να κάνουν τρεις μήνες θητεία με εξαγορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2015)

Το Υρώ προέρχεται από το Αργυρώ και άρα δεν είναι ανορθόγραφο (το είχα ψάξει πιο παλιά :devil:).


----------



## Themis (May 26, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Όσον αφορά τον περίφημο κίνδυνο του 1976 (αυτή τη χρονολογία δίνει ο ίδιος), είναι κτγμ δείγμα κλασικής μεγαλοαστικής απόστασης από την πραγματικότητα --ή, αν προτιμάτε, ναρκισσιστικής δικαιολόγησης μιας απόφασης άλλου τύπου.


Σπάνια τόσο εύστοχος και ευσύνοπτος χαρακτηρισμός, Μαρίνε. Μάλλον σε ποτίζουν αγνή ρακή οι σύντεκνοι. Ή μελανόχρουν αποκορωνιώτικο.


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το Υρώ προέρχεται από το Αργυρώ και άρα δεν είναι ανορθόγραφο (το είχα ψάξει πιο παλιά :devil:).


Ακριβώς. Εδώ είναι υποκοριστικό, δεν είναι ολόκληρο το όνομα.


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2015)

Earion said:


> 2. Επί του θέματος. Αφού δεν το λέει ξεκάθαρα κανείς, να το πω εγώ: για να γλυτώσει το στρατό έφυγε ο Γιάνης στο εξωτερικό. Για να πάρει διδακτορικό σε ξένο πανεπιστήμιο και να επωφεληθεί από ευνοϊκές διατάξεις της στρατολογικής νομοθεσίας που επέτρεπαν τότε (ισχύει και σήμερα; δεν το ξέρω) σε «νέους επιστήμονες» να κάνουν τρεις μήνες θητεία με εξαγορά.



OK. αλλά το διδακτορικό, ακόμα κι αν είσαι ο Γιάνης, το κάνεις μετά το πτυχίο, οπότε δεν απαντάει αυτό στο ότι έφυγε να κάνει και πρώτο πτυχίο έξω. 

Και μια που το έφερε η κουβέντα, παλιότερα φώναζαν κάθε τρεις και λίγο για τον Τάδε ή τον Δείνα που δεν πήγαν στρατιώτες κι έγιναν μετά σπουδαίοι και τρανοί κλπ κλπ. Έχω χρόνια να ακούσω τέτοια. Να υποθέσω ότι και οι 300 της Βουλής, οι εξωκοινοβουλευτικοί υπουργοί και όποιος άλλος έχει δημόσιο αξίωμα, έχει πάει στρατιώτης; (ΟΚ, να κάνω μια έκπτωση για τις βουλευτίνες). Ή ότι δεν μας απασχολεί πλέον το θέμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2015)

Μας διαβάζει άραγε ο Ανδρέας Πετρουλάκης; Αν ναι, αυτή θα μπορούσε να είναι η απάντησή του στην απορία που ξεκίνησε το νήμα (από την _Καθημερινή_):


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2015)

Πάντως μας διαβάζουν στην αγγλική βικιπαίδεια: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Yanis_Varoufakis&oldid=663978100


----------

